# Endler's



## goldielovr (Apr 12, 2006)

You know, the little colorful guppy-looking things? Anybody mess with them? Already thinking about another tank...


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

I believe Wayne has about 40+ to get rid of. I stressed interest in them but haven't been able to get down there to get some. I don't want 40 of them. I'm off this week so I will be making several trips to various places


----------



## EcleckticGirl (Jul 26, 2005)

I have Endler's galore to share. 

I am in East Dayton, Damon. You don't have to drive all the way to Wayne's if you want a few Endler's. Drop me an email.


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

Hey Dineen is still alive! Will do


----------



## Jack W (Apr 8, 2005)

I am trying to give a colony away if anyone is interested.


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry (May 23, 2005)

Jack is that from my group?


----------



## Jack W (Apr 8, 2005)

I got them from Endlerman.


----------



## DataGuru (Mar 11, 2005)

They drop fry every 23 days, so if you get both males and females, you'll either need a way to offload them or need something to eat them.


----------



## J.Sipes (Jul 7, 2004)

Endlers...Cool I am looking for some, I lost my colony I had for several years in a ich problem... If anyone has some they need to unload And you can bring them saturday then I will take all you have to part with....For the right price that is


----------



## Firey Snow Meadow (Mar 29, 2006)

Not sure if I should be posting in this club forum,but If yawl want some endlers I can send you a drop or two. 
Might take a week to ship them to you. Anyone interested just drop a pm. 

Have a great day everyone  Always mello - never stressed


----------

